# gonna meet lennox lewis in may....any good questions you would ask him?



## martial sparrer (Apr 12, 2013)

basically when he retired I stopped watching boxing.....I think I would ask him about fighting mike Tyson.....that is the fight I was most pumped for.....the man is HUGE!!....It would be interesting to know if he was afraid of mike Tyson and what he thought of him....


----------

